# Amsterdam the most multicultural city in the world



## refluS (Aug 14, 2007)

Amsterdam(The Netherlands) is the biggest "Melting Pot" in the world.
There are 177 nationalities in the city.

The 2nd place is Antwerp(Belgium) 164

The 3th is New York(USA) 150


source:

Dutch newspapers


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Source?


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Ugh and what about Toronto?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Thought London would be number one...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

And one more
this thread should be closed. :bash:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Why that? You can base this list on facts so it shouldn't be a CITY vs. CITY thread...


----------



## refluS (Aug 14, 2007)

minato ku said:


> And one more
> this thread should be closed. :bash:


why stupid?
this is citytalk!


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

I think that it's the relationship between dutch and other communities. London, New York an d Paris are the first.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Marijuana unites people!:banana: 

hehe


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

minato ku said:


> And one more
> this thread should be closed. :bash:


Because Paris is not in the top 3 list?


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweden has an area of about 15,000 where 127 nationalities lives.
Sweden won!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Never knew Sweden was a city
Thank you for the info


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Marco_ said:


> Because Paris is not in the top 3 list?


Nope
Because these threads always made City vs City.
facts without source... a big chauvinist
Look at every threads with a similar title all was closed..

When a moderator like Tuberman or Wifox will see this thread it will be closed.


----------



## refluS (Aug 14, 2007)

whaha 

yes, people can not accept the way that Amsterdam and Antwerp have the most...

number 177 is a person from Malawi who now lives in Amsterdam.


and its a fact... check the newspapers..

and Amsterdam has always the most, just check the internet.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll take this with a grain of salt until you actually come up with some credible sources, aside from 'Dutch newspapers'.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm not surprised, and if you consider that Amsterdam is more smaller than NYC, it is easily to see why it is not just more diverse, but way much more diverse.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Obscene said:


> Sweden has an area of about 15,000 where 127 nationalities lives.
> Sweden won!


Same for Amsterdam...


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Marco_ said:


> Never knew Sweden was a city
> Thank you for the info


you got jokes.
stockholm it is.

im sure amsterdam has one too.

but i doubt amsterdam can compare to new york, paris and london for example considering its size. (per capita im sure it can, thought)


----------



## refluS (Aug 14, 2007)

It has nothing to do with how big the city is, but how much nationalities there are.
And Amsterdam has 177 of them.
So Amsterdam has the title!


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, Amsterdam has the title. On the news, newspapers, news internetwebsites(http://www.nieuwnieuws.nl/archives/2007/08/amsterdam_kent_meeste_national.html), they all say it. Why would they say that if it isn't true?


----------

